# 95 Chevy G20 A/C wiring diagram



## dboci (May 1, 2009)

My A/C compressor clutch burned up, so I replaced the compressor. I charged it, but am not getting any voltage at the compressor. The fuse hasn't blown, so I want to check the circuit. Does anyone have the A/C wiring diagram for this vehicle?


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi dboci and welcome to TSF,

The picture below is the nearest thing I have. It is for a 96 S10. It might be close enough to troubleshoot your van. 

Hope it's a simple case of freon pressure. From the print, you can see that the PCM turns on/off the compressor. The pressure loop circuit must be made before it will pull in the compressor relay. 

I took several pictures and the crooked one was the clearest one:grin:

Click on the thumbnail to enlarge it. While enlarged, if you right click on the picture and pick "copy", you can paste it into Microsoft Paint and print it out from there.

Best regards,
Mack1


----------

